# What is the best type of commercial dog house?



## sigcopper (Dec 31, 2007)

I've been looking for a quality insulated dog house for a lab. I did a search on the topic and didn't find what I was looking for. Anybody have any luck with the dog houses in the below? Any others out there?

www.gundogsupply.com/doghouses1.

I tried to post the link but that didn't work.


----------



## sigcopper (Dec 31, 2007)

try this link:

http://www.gundogsupply.com/dog-house.html


----------



## backhome (Oct 25, 2004)

I have the exact one pictured at the link. It seems pretty good for my lab. I put a heater in it in the winter. It's easy to keep clean and stays dry inside.


----------



## bisontraks (Dec 22, 2006)

K-9 Condo Dog Den 2 with heater is a great choice. My lab sleeps in it all winter, and Grand Forks does get a little chilly.
I agree with previous post. Easy to clean and stays dry. The door up in the open position during the summer allows him to lay in there with his head out and not get wet.


----------



## sigcopper (Dec 31, 2007)

What type, if any, of a heater do you guys use in these houses? I live in MN and assume that I will need one. I have one in the my piece of junk dog house now and it looks as if it is the same one the company sells for the floor of the house and I bought it at Fleet Farm.


----------



## backhome (Oct 25, 2004)

The one I have is like the one at this link. I think I got mine from Lion Country Supply, but i couldn't find it on their site now.

http://cozywinters.com/shop/kh-1000-1020.html


----------



## rock (Aug 24, 2008)

I have the Dog Den 2 and couldn't be happier. It has the heater under the floor and with the door closed it's very comfy for my dogs.


----------



## sigcopper (Dec 31, 2007)

I got my dog house and think it is well constructed. Here lies the problem....she won't go in it with the door shut. I've held my hand in there with treats and tossed treats in the house. She will reach her head in and take the treats out of my hand but won't go in and get the treats I tossed to the back of the house. I think she feels like this is like her kennel in the house.

When I've convinced or shoved her in the house she stays in and won't come out when I call her so I think she thinks the door is locked shut like on her kennel in our house. I have the door propped open and she will go in. I haven't unlocked the door so it will swing yet. Any suggestions on how to get her to go in it?


----------

